# .  >       2006
,  !  !  !      ,   ,      .   ,     , ,             .       -    .            -    .   ,    :Smilie:  
   (  14 ),    .

* .    * 
    -     9 !  :Frown:  ,      - ,   .  ,     .    -        . ,    .
      ,    ,   -     :Smilie: 
     ,    -     .   -     ? .  ,    -     ,         !      . ,    ,    ,       .              , ,      .
     -    -,  -    (  ).   /  - ,    , ,   .  -  - - ( ,      ,   ).    -  ,  ,     .     -      ,  , , ,    . (N.B.   ,    ).
      -     : , , ,   .        (     ).      - .       -        .      -        .    ,        ! ,   .
 -      .       ,   . ,    -  -?    ,     . -   ,    ,    -         :Smilie: 
---
,      ,   . , - ?!    -  ,    .       .   -   90% ,    .
,   -     . .
---
!     -       .  .

   (N.B. -      - .  ,   ,       .    - ,     7   ). ,   3    2  . ,    ...  - ,    !     ,      ,    -  (  ,     ). 
  ,    .    ,   ,     ,  ,     , - .   . ,    ,       .  !  ... 
 -     - !      ,   -   .  ,   .   . ...
---
* .    * 
    / .       (      - 1,5 ).          Deutche Bahn.  ,          /  -     .  , , .
.    -   ,    ,   -  , .  ,       .  ,     -  ,           - ,          ,     (, ). 
     - , .
     ,    ,     .      ,   ,    224  422,          ( ).
  -     .    .           - ,  ,     .  .         -     .    ,         .    -      .    - .      (50 ),       -    .    ,    - .      -  .        . ,      ,     -    ,     .     - ,      -  ,     (,       ).  , ,   -  .
---
   (,     )  ,    -  .   ,     ,   .     ( , )  -         .
   - 5   ! , .     wi-fi  -.       ,    .
---
          .      .       , , ,     -     .  .
---
 ,     ,    .  - !   - .  ,   , , ...    ?      -     .

---
* .* 
,     ,   , ,      . !    !      ,       . 
    ,   . ,  .  -    .                  - panini  .     ,   ,   .     (    -   ).       -   ,    ,   .       -  ,       -  .
      .    - 5   .    -       ,  ,  ,  ,       .     ,     ,       ,      ,         -  ,  ,   .   ,    -       .   / .        ,      .     -       (N.B.   -  -    ,    ).
 ,     ,         (, , ),       .


*  - -* 

 ,    ,  -     -   .  -   ,   ,     ! 

   ,     (  ,   . N.B.       -   ,  ,      ) -   .  -      . 

    . ,    ,   - ,           .      -   -,  -  ,  ,           .
           .

----------

.    ,        ,      .  ! , ,  ,           -     .   , ,      .    ,  ,      .   -   . 


 ,   ,             .  -  ,    ,    ,   .    ,     - , , ,  -  .  ,    (  ValentinA, ), 



     ,    - , , !    ( , )    .

      .  ,     ,      -. 

    ,      .  - ,     ,   ,     -    . ,    -  .
       .      ,     .   .  ,      ,    5     ,   ,   -      .    ,    .     .
---
   ,  .  - ,       - !      .   .   ,  ,       ,  .

* .  * 
   -    ,       .      -     .          -   7 .    ,  ,  ,      ,  -  .  ,   -  ! 
---
     .    .        .    ,   -   .     . , ,      .
  - .   ,      ,  .     ,          - ,  ,   ,  .  ,  ,     -      .       .    ,   ,   ,    . 

 (     ,   ) -  ,  ,    -      .   ,     .   ,   - .    ,   ,         

                ,   ,  -      . 

,  ,     ,    .   -       .   -     ,  - .     -  , ,     ,         (,    ,   ),   (     ).

----------


## Yak

*Diana*, ,  .  .   ,       .   -  ?     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZL

> ,   .


    ,   


> (  14 )


  ?  ? )))

----------


## ZL

> 


, .    ?

----------

> ,     ?  ? )))


 .  - ,  -   :Wink:

----------

* . - * 
     .      ,  -     ,   5-52   ( ). ,       -    -   .
    !        .   ,  ,     ,       -    .  ,      (       -   ,      ). ,  .  , ,  .
  , ..  .   (      ),  .       -     . 
---
       !     ,    ! ,  , ,  .
--
  - .  , ,    .
  (-) -  !    , , ,  (    ).    - ,     ,   .      ,       -  ,    ,        .       .
    .    ?   -     ,   .  . ,       ?   .
---
*-*
   (  )!   -.       .     ,   -.

,   -      ( ).      .  -  .     , ,   -       .  - -  . 

        :


     ,    -            .   (,  ) -   ,     ,  - (   ),    .              .    ,   (    ) 

, ,    ,     ().     ,    . 
                      , ,    .

   ,   -      ( -   ).          

        .       , ,  .

    :

 ,   ,   ( - )   ,       -      .  ,       ,        (  ,        ,     ).           , ,      ,      ,   ,   .        ,  .   -    . 
    .    ,   ( ),    ,    ,    .

----------

**
 -     .        , 



  ,   ,        ,  -  .   -     -   .    - ( ),    -    -. 

      -      -    . 


  - (  )  . 

    -   ,     ,   . 

     ,    .

,      ,     ,    -  ,    . ,   ,  - .  ,   ,    . 



    (    ).   ,       .   ,      -        ,      - . ,   . 
    ?     

   ,     ,      :Wink: ,      .


     ,   .       ,    - .


,       .     -    ,  -  / .    ,          , , ,         .   , ,  -  55 ,     70-80, ,   -   ,     ,    (  ). ,    !       ,   ,       ..   , ,      (,  -   ,  -  ),    (    ).    . 
 ,          ,      -      .      -    .      ,             - ,   ,    - .    ,        .    !        2-3.     ,   , ,  , ,   ,    .     ,   ,       .    -  !      ,    ...  ,            (, ,   ,      ).   . ,     . 
, ,       ,       .    , ,    ,       .     ?  ,    ,      (  ,     .     ).      ,       . 
  -      ,      -          .       -  ,      . , ,  -        .   -  . 
  .       -       .     (,    ).   ,       ,      -  ,  (N.B.    -  -  !).     ,     -   .
  ,    - ,   .    ,        ,    . ,     ?        ,  ?     ,              .    ,       -     ,    ,  .    ,    ,   -   ,   . 
  ,     - !        ,   ,     (   ).
---
      !   - .    -    !

,        DVD      ,    - .   ,        (   ,   !).    .

----------

,           . ,       -    ( ,  )   ,    .     -          -     (   - ,    (Ponte Vecchio),    ,   .     ,   ,      .

     -      . ... 
,        ,      ,    .

             ( ,    ,     , ,  -   ).   -   ,   ,  .     :

, ,    ,         .   ,  .   ,    ,    ,     .       (),   :

!        ,   . ,    . 

      ,   ,   .         .   .
  ,     , , ,       .
       , ,  ,         ,     .  ,       . 
    .     ,   -  .

   ,     .       ,       - -    ,    ,      , ,   ,    . 

  ? , , .  ,      ,    ?   . ,    ,     ( )          .
      .   :


  ,   , . ,     -    ,    ,    XIX  -       -        ( ).       ( , ).         -    ,   ,             .

,      ,      ,   :

 :

  :

  ,    :

  ,  ,   ""       ,    .     ,  .   -  ,     .
---
         (  ,  ) -      .     ,    -   (  ,    -    ),     ,      .      ?  ,   -       ,      ,   -  .
---
     , , . ,     ,     , ,    .

, ,      :

         .       ,        ,   .
---
     -  , ,   . -          -      .     !       .   - .  ,   ,   -     ( ).       .
---
    ,       .      ,     .     , .   -   ,     . ,   - .   ,     -   .
---
!        ,  .     ,   - !

----------


## Svetishe

,        .   :yes:

----------


## Yak

> , .    ?


  - ,   - ,  .  ,     , Entrada  Salida (  )  .     - Ofertas  Rebajas (  ) -  ...
      ,    ( )   (5,5 , ).    ,      (   - ,  ).   -  ,   ,    .     (    ) - ,  .  " ",    ,  .       ,       .
     . ,  , ,    ... !    ,   -   . ,  ,   ?   ,    ,  ...
,     -    1000,  .
      ...

----------

* . .* 
     .    :    ,     ( ),  -  .          .   -   ,  -   ,    .       ?    ,     .  ,   ,    -   ,      .     ,     ,    - .   .
---
  ,       .    .   ,       ,        .  -   ,       . ,   ? ,  .        ,  ,  ,  . , ,  -    .    - .     .  -  ,   .
---
         ( )    -   . 
 !    ,  - (-        -      ).       ,    .


  ,   ,     ,     -:


         (   -        " " ("" -  ,   ),   .      , ,  ,     ,    .

      - ,        .  -  ,  ,  , . ,   -,  .     ,       .  -   , 

 ,   , ,   (   ,      , , ,  ). 

  ,  ,     :

   , , ,      :


     ,          . -  ,  -   (    , , ...). 


 ,  ,  -     .    ()   , ,    -   .   - ,     .       -      -,   .   ,   ( )   .     -  ,   ..    - ,   .     -     .     - , ,  ,      , ,   - .  ,        , , ,   ,      (   ,     .   ,    ,  ,           ,            ). 
,       .   !!!     12  (   ),       45.    (  ),    .   ,    ,    (  ,  -   ),    .      .
      , ,     .        

       .

---
 .       . , , ,     ,     .

     ,    ,       .        (    ),       .

---
      ,       .    .      ,    -  ,  -  .   ,   ,     (  -),   " " .   ,     ,  ,    .    .

----------

,   ! :yes:   .      :Big Grin:

----------

:Wink: ?

----------

* .* 
   - .  -     ,   .  -  .   ,  ,      ,     ,     - .  , " ",       ().   ,   -  .
---
Ÿ     ,    ,      .  ,    -      ,     

         . ,    -   , 

         ,    .
,             ,     .         .  , ,  ,              

(      -        , ).   ,   ,     XYII - XYIII  -    .

    -     ,   ,      .    XIX       -   .

    -      .   ,       

    -  . 

 ,         - .         -    -       . 

        ,    .        . 

  ,   ,    .   


    -      ,    . 



    ,      .      .

    ,      , , ,       ( ,   ,  -   ).

      .     ,    ,     . ,    ,   ,     .
---
   -    ,  ,   ,           - .   .

----------

> 


    2003 ,   .   - .  ,     .   .   :Big Grin:   ,         ...

----------

* .  - !* 
 ! 

, ,   -,  -       .          ,   ,   -    . 

    -  ,   ,   . 

     -        ( ), 

         -    ,     . 

      .   -  ,    ,  .

  ,  ,     ,  .    -   ,     .     -    .      ,        , 

     .     ,        .     .

   ,         -.     ,    ,  -     (   ).        -       ,     . ,      .            ( ,    -   ).

   ,     . 
         . 

 ,   -            ,   ,   

        .    .
     (,      - ,        ), 

        -     ,      .      .

  ,     ,      

   ,         -      . 
  ,        . 

   .    -  ,    ,         . 
   . , ,  ,    :

    ,  ,    (   ,    ,         ).

, ,    -,      :

       ,      ,   .   ,    ,     ,        ,   .   ,                        ,     .  ! 
 , !
--- 
  ...   .
---
  (22  -       )  -   -,      .    .

----------

* .* 
     .  ,   ,       -   .        .      ,      .
  ?

     !

, , !

, ,         (  )  .    -   .   ,    . 

,   ,  ,    ,    , ,      . 
               .

       ,     ,      ,     . 
      -      .


   ,   .

      ,    .

 , ,  ,   .         ?

 ,   :

    (    )         -         . 
---
 -  .      ,  ,    -   ,    .  -     ,    -     .   ,  ,        .   -     ,  ,  .    . 
---
       .  ,   3*  ,    ,    ,  . , , ,         .    ,     .    ,    ,     (  )    ,     ,   ,   .. 

* .* 
   . , ,   (      ,      ).      ,     ,    -          -,      .    ,  -    .  ,  .   ,   ,     -   . ,     ,    - , ,    . ,  5   .... (      ).   , ...
---
      ,     .  ,  ,        .   :    "Diana normale".
---
     (Mia)-   ,   ,      -   .  ,   -   ,   .  -    .
     .     ,   -    -    ,  17 .         .
---
     ,       ,    .   -     ,   - .
             ,     .


* .  * 
    (  ) -   !       :Smilie:         ,    .   ,      -      .      - ,    .    ,      !  .
---
,  - !  ,    - ( -),  ,  , -.           .

     ,          ,      ,  ,     -     .           .  , ,  ,   ,    - .       , ,    .     ,        .
  ,    .  ,   -       .    ,  , ,   .         - !
---
     !

----------


## Deesse

, ,    ,            ,  , ,    -       :Smilie:  ,            :Smilie:

----------

* . !* 
        . 

      -         .         -, ,     ,    . 

  - . 

    ,  .  ...    ,            . ,    .



       !

     -.   ,    -  ,   .

       -,  , , 

     ,   
  :

    :

       ,    .          ,     ,      -      .  ,      ,         - .    ,   .
--

----------

?      ,   - .     -        .       .     , 



    ,    ,   .   ,         .    ,    --,

   ,    ,     - 80 .   -  .    ,    ,          . 


           (        )

   ,  ,   ,   .


       -    . 


   -  ,     -.


, ,  ,   .      .      -       .       -     .       .

   , ,    ,       . , ,     .

----------

-  ,    .  ,     -     . 

  ,     ,    ,   -     -.

    ,  ,  ,     . 
  . 

,      -  ,               (   .       -     ). 
     . 



   , ,  :

     ,  :

    :

----------

-,  ,     -        ,   . 

,    ,     ,    -   ,  ,  .    ,    ( ,    ) 

  . 



  :

 ,   !  -   ,   .           ,   :

,              -   ,       .        ,   ,      ,    . ,    -  .
 ,   ,      .   ,          .       -  .
, , ,          .

---
      .    .---
   -  .  ,   -  . 
---
    ,   ,  - .    ,  . ,  .

----------

,       .   ,    , , -    .   ! !  :Big Grin:

----------

* . * 
    - .
---
    .   . 

    -     80% (  )    .  -

     ,     .  .


   ,     

-,    . ,      ,   .   , 

         ,    , 
     ,     ,     .
   .

 .

, .

     .

, ,      ,       .     ,   (    ,     ). 
      ,    ,   ,   ,        .

     ,     . ,      -          .      ,  .   .       .
    (,     ,     ):             ,     . 


 .      -        ( ,   ),       -     .
 ,   ,     ,     .    ,     ,    (, , ).   ,     ,   .    - ,   , ,      .    - , ,    .    .
 (   493)    ,        .     .



   :

,  .
---
   .  -  .        ,      .
---
    - .   . .    ,       .

----------

* .* 
    ,   / ,      ,      .        ,     , ( , ,  )

  , 

   -         

-       . 

   , ,    ,    .     -  ,  ,       -  .  - ,  XIX   -    (  ,     ). 

 ,  .


        :

      ,    .
˸   ,  . 

   - .      -   -  ,  , 

   (  ), 

 -   ,      .

,  ,     . 

   . , ?
---
   -  ,   .   (,   ) - ,   - .  - .      .     -    -    .    . ,      - .
---
    . ,        -    ,   .     , .
----
  ,     .  ,        .  ,  -   -        ,    ,   .    , ,    ,       .  ,  ,    ..
---
!     ,        .     .  ,  ,  .

----------

* .  ,  * 
 .   -  . ,  .    ,  . ,  ,   -  .         - ,   ,  .      .    ,    ,     -   ,   .
---
   ,     .         ,  , ,   - , , ,     ,         .    ,  ,     . 
* . * 
  2 .         - ,      .  ,   (     25), -      .    ,    +14,  .       ? !            . 

    70-. , -      ,      .       - .    ,    -     . 

    -       -   (,    ),    .. 

 .    ,       7   .      ,    ,   -   .            .  ,       ,   ,  ,     -      . 

      ,     ,            . ,      , ,  ,          .    -    , "". 

,  .   .
---
  ,        . ,    .
---
   -   . ,     ,    ,  ,    ,    ,   ,   . ,     ,        . ,      ,       : "  ! ! (-  , - - "  !")",    .


** 
   ,      . 

,     ,    .       ,      -  . ! ,   (  ) -  .  ,   ,  -  ! ,     (        ) - ?!  ,   -    ,  ,  ,   ,        . 
---
   ? ,      ,    .     -     (       -   ).   ,      .          -     .        .  ,          .           ,     ,      ,       -  .       -    ?
      -   ,   50-60, -  ,     .         , 

       ,   -      ?        ,  ,   .  -   .     -  -  ,   ,       .    ,   ,    .     -    .       ,        .    , ,   .    ,    . 
---
   ,    ,  -    .
----
* . -2*
      .    ,   .    ,   , .         -  ,    . 

       ,    .    ,   , , , .     ,    . ,    ,       .   , ,           .     ,  ,      ,    .  ,         - ,     - 12   .            . ,   ,   -      .     ( ,        ),      .
     .  -  .

* .* 
   .       9 ,      10 . ,      !  ,       11-15,   .    ,     ,   ,   .   ,   ,  ,      ,   .    , ,         ,        -     (    ,   -),      .     ,        -       ,   .   -     .          .   ,   .
     .  ,  ,    (5   ),     ,    .
---
  - , , ,       : e dura, ""  .     -: "   ,  ".
---
  6 .   12.   8    -    .     .
---
**
   -      .    -    ,      .
---
,   :
, -, , -, , , , , , , , ,  .
   -     -     ,   .     ,      , ,    ,   /  - , ,  -      ,      ,    3     -    .
  ,        - , 

  - , 

 - - . 

     ,   -    ,    ,         . 

               ,    ,       -.     ,            !

----------

"   " ?

----------

!     ,   .

----------

**, ,           .
       .

----------


## .

** ,       :Smilie:   :yes:

----------

*.*,    :Smilie:

----------

?
  -  SAVOY BEACH 4* L PAESTUM,   - RIVIERA D'ULISSE -  OASI DI KUFRA 4*S SABAUDIA,   - RIVIERA D'ULISSE -  GRAND ALBERGO MIRAMARE 4* FORMIA

----------


## Nadine Zemtzova

,       !   .    ().. :Smilie:

----------

